# Where did I leave my bicycle?



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2017)

Picture taken during my recent holiday in Europe.  This photo was taken outside Groningen university  (in north Netherlands).


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 29, 2017)

Ha, I hope everyone recognizes their own bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow Capt, that is a lot of bikes in one small space!   Thanks for posting your photo.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow! How can anyone find their own bike? What if it is waaaaay in the back? Are you stuck?


----------



## don89048 (Nov 4, 2017)

The Netherlands is kind of like that.  This is from the year 2000 when we lived there.  It's a wonderful country!  (But you have to love bikes!)


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2017)

WOW!   I'm glad I could always find  mine.  Sure beats buying gas.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I ride a bike every day when the weather is good.  There's one thing about riding a bike outdoors.  It improves your balance.  A static bike won't do that.

I just love it.  Can hardly wait to get out.  

They are subject to theft however.  I have had three bikes gone missing. 

It's like an epidemic here.  Hundreds show up in the police yard.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 6, 2017)

What do old people do in a country of bicyclists?  I rode a bike in the past but moving through my eighties, at least for the last 2 years, my infirmities have made bikes "off limits".  And it's not really a problem. I rode for a bit of exercise and enjoyment.  Now I use the car and am still able to drive relatively long distances as well as to the grocery store, pharmacy, etc.  In fact I'm heading for the high school in about a half hour, to pick up our grand-daughter after school. Without a car I'd be limited to bothering people to drive me here and there or using some "senior" transportation.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 6, 2017)

DaveA said:


> What do old people do in a country of bicyclists?  I rode a bike in the past but moving through my eighties, at least for the last 2 years, my infirmities have made bikes "off limits".  And it's not really a problem. I rode for a bit of exercise and enjoyment.  Now I use the car and am still able to drive relatively long distances as well as to the grocery store, pharmacy, etc.  In fact I'm heading for the high school in about a half hour, to pick up our grand-daughter after school. Without a car I'd be limited to bothering people to drive me here and there or using some "senior" transportation.


Car=Freedom


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 6, 2017)

Bicycle rack in Seoul, S. Korea


----------

